# A Little Bit of Lucy



## Little Wise Owl (Apr 22, 2011)

Do I want Superworms today?






Maybe...





Nope.





Another "You Don't Fit There" entry.













First time she's eaten something since she came home (other than the initial turkey/papaya mix)

Can't resist the egg yolk









Don't watch me eat!





She finished most of the yolk but left the superworms. Oh well.

The ferrets finished off the job.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Apr 23, 2011)

A short video of her:
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-qyD-LC8ck[/video]


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 23, 2011)

she is adorable ^_^


----------



## turtlepunk (Apr 23, 2011)

nice pics!! (and video!) she's cute!!


----------



## teguboy77 (Apr 23, 2011)

Looking good she is keep up the good work.


----------

